# Talapia



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

so i've fed my RBP's shrimp, pellets, 2 feeders before i found pfury, and silversides. bought some talapia (dirt cheap, 3.50 for 1/3 of a lbs), and the fish are loving it. i've never seen them get so excited for food before.

i suggest trying it out if you haven't already.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

My rhom seems to like that more than about anything too. A lot of days he wont even touch shrimp, but he'll eat tilapia.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i love talapia it seems to be less messy also


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Tilapia FTW









Ive always fed it to my p's


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i have actually started feeding my piranhas more tilapia than shrimp now, they just seem to like it more. the grocery store near me sells these big frozen "family packs" of tilapia, its a big bag with a bunch of vacuum sealed individual servings that works out to about 4 bucks a pound. i cook some up for myself too, they are damn good...


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> i have actually started feeding my piranhas more tilapia than shrimp now, they just seem to like it more. the grocery store near me sells these big frozen "family packs" of tilapia, its a big bag with a bunch of vacuum sealed individual servings that works out to about 4 bucks a pound. i cook some up for myself too, they are damn good...


Same here I get mine from walmart..


----------



## Lexx (Sep 11, 2009)

The individual packed big bags are sweet. Thaw a couple in fridge for next feeding, rest don't get freezer burned.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

My fish like sole a lot more.. Tilapia is really flaky from my experience


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I buy tilapia for my P's as well as myself. We all love it. But I also feed them catfish fillets and raw shrimp.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

You know something...that is the one thing that I have never tried...Talapia...I think i'll give it a shot seeing all the positive remarks about it...I know for a fact that all the piranhas I have ever owned almost always, without exception, LOVE feeders, bloodworms and smelt...That is a deadly combination to get your piranhas big, healthy, huge and monsters in no time!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^And those same feeders can contribute to their untimely death.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I get the big family pack at walmart. I think its like 6lbs of tilapia in a box and each fillet is vacuum sealed which is pretty titties because it's much more conveniant and quick. Plus it only cost like 12$ and last FOREVER.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I need to locate this family pack at walmart. I bought a couple whole talapias the other day from walmart. Cut them up into steaks. Not sure if the skin and fins contain more nutrients than the flesh but they went ballistic over it. More than they tend to over just the fillets. I should have tossed in the head and seen what they did but I tossed it in the garbage. I wont next time.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mine eat it, but they dont seem to like it any more then other seafood.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Talapia all the way, my big piraya inhales large chunks of it regularly.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Talapia mmm...mmm... good


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

do you guys soak it in vitachem or nourish?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I stuff mine with nutrient rich pellit's. Vitachem can come off in the water if they dont eat it right away.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

ive always heard nothing but good things about tilapia fillets. however, does anyone know if its bad for p's to eat tilapia bc most tilapia are farm raised in china and other 3rd world countries. which means they swim around in their own sh*t all day??


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

My rhom loves Talapia.. i feed him that and fresh shrimp.. more talapia then anything tho..


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

my P's like pellets and shrimp but they love talapia


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I just fed my rhom talapia , he ate it as soon as it hit the water. I let soak in nourish for about 20 mins. Yesterday i fed him sole and ate it as well.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

As a white fish staple I actually prefer feeding my p's sole over talapia.


----------



## Red-eye (Jun 20, 2007)

Isnt Talapia fresh water fish ?? i think that would be better for the P's than salt water fish and shrimp's,, 
All my p's love it more than an other food


----------



## Hawk7 (Jul 4, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> i cook some up for myself too, they are damn good...


I have never liked Talapia but after watching it on an episode of dirty jobs I would NEVER eat it. Basically farm raised Talapia is used in conjuction with carp to clean the waste of farm raised striped sea bass. Here is a video from the show

http://videos.howstuffworks.com/discovery/...-farm-video.htm


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

my folks warned me against eating farm raised fish for reasons like this video. ill feed my p's tilapia but im never going to eat it again unless the package says, 'wild caught'.

when a fish's nutrition comes from eating other fish's fecies, that nourishment becomes their fillet. thats f*cking SICK.



Hawk7 said:


> i cook some up for myself too, they are damn good...


I have never liked Talapia but after watching it on an episode of dirty jobs I would NEVER eat it. Basically farm raised Talapia is used in conjuction with carp to clean the waste of farm raised striped sea bass. Here is a video from the show

http://videos.howstuffworks.com/discovery/...-farm-video.htm
[/quote]


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Hawk7 said:


> i cook some up for myself too, they are damn good...


I have never liked Talapia but after watching it on an episode of dirty jobs I would NEVER eat it. Basically farm raised Talapia is used in conjuction with carp to clean the waste of farm raised striped sea bass. Here is a video from the show

http://videos.howstuffworks.com/discovery/...-farm-video.htm

[/quote]

a lot of the stuff we eat takes a pretty disgusting path to our plate... just look at how much people are willing to pay for lobster... basically the cockroaches of the ocean. i don't get myself all worked up over where stuff comes from, if it tastes good to me, i eat it, end of story.

a lot of people claim that they will never eat beef again after witnessing what goes on at the processing plant, but most will be at a mcdonald's eating a quarter pounder within the week.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

there is a large difference between a wild, ocean caught animal and one that is raised on a congested commercial fish farm. an ocean is a natural eco-stystem, there are plants and animals that eliminate other animals waste, naturally. on these fish farms, they have tilapia EAT LARGE AMOUNTS OF sh*t to clean up. that sh*t becomes the nourishment on their fillet. i read every label of every bit of food that i eat. americans wonder why they have health problems. its because they garbage food. a diet of fast food, food filled loaded w/ preservatives, food w/ artificial sweeters, colors and sodium....soda, and finally when we actually think we're eating healthy, really we're eating fish fillets that are nourished by POOP.



joedizzlempls said:


> i cook some up for myself too, they are damn good...


I have never liked Talapia but after watching it on an episode of dirty jobs I would NEVER eat it. Basically farm raised Talapia is used in conjuction with carp to clean the waste of farm raised striped sea bass. Here is a video from the show

http://videos.howstuffworks.com/discovery/...-farm-video.htm

[/quote]

a lot of the stuff we eat takes a pretty disgusting path to our plate... just look at how much people are willing to pay for lobster... basically the cockroaches of the ocean. i don't get myself all worked up over where stuff comes from, if it tastes good to me, i eat it, end of story.

a lot of people claim that they will never eat beef again after witnessing what goes on at the processing plant, but most will be at a mcdonald's eating a quarter pounder within the week.
[/quote]


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah fresh fish for me it is.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

word...always look for the words, 'wild caught' when i buy salmon or other fish. its sad you have to do that but w.e.



1rhom said:


> Yeah fresh fish for me it is.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

wisco_pygo said:


> i cook some up for myself too, they are damn good...


I have never liked Talapia but after watching it on an episode of dirty jobs I would NEVER eat it. Basically farm raised Talapia is used in conjuction with carp to clean the waste of farm raised striped sea bass. Here is a video from the show

http://videos.howstuffworks.com/discovery/...-farm-video.htm

[/quote]

a lot of the stuff we eat takes a pretty disgusting path to our plate... just look at how much people are willing to pay for lobster... basically the cockroaches of the ocean. i don't get myself all worked up over where stuff comes from, if it tastes good to me, i eat it, end of story.

a lot of people claim that they will never eat beef again after witnessing what goes on at the processing plant, but most will be at a mcdonald's eating a quarter pounder within the week.
[/quote]

[/quote]

i never said it was the same as eating a wild caught fish, i only eat wild caught salmon and other fish and i don't buy frozen tilapia to eat myself, i buy it for my fish to eat and i have made a few fillets for myself. it's obviously not the most appetizing thing in the world, but it's not like you're eating their stomach contents, the sh*t they eat doesn't magically soak through the lining of the stomach and enter their flesh.

you are turning a thread on feeding tilapia to piranhas into a rant on the american diet.... if it bothers you that much, don't eat it.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i wasn't the one who commented on cooking tilapia and eating it myself at home, that was you. other ppl and myself were commenting on the reply you went off subject with. sorry for following up w/ my opinion.



joedizzlempls said:


> i cook some up for myself too, they are damn good...


I have never liked Talapia but after watching it on an episode of dirty jobs I would NEVER eat it. Basically farm raised Talapia is used in conjuction with carp to clean the waste of farm raised striped sea bass. Here is a video from the show

http://videos.howstuffworks.com/discovery/...-farm-video.htm

[/quote]

a lot of the stuff we eat takes a pretty disgusting path to our plate... just look at how much people are willing to pay for lobster... basically the cockroaches of the ocean. i don't get myself all worked up over where stuff comes from, if it tastes good to me, i eat it, end of story.

a lot of people claim that they will never eat beef again after witnessing what goes on at the processing plant, but most will be at a mcdonald's eating a quarter pounder within the week.
[/quote]

[/quote]

i never said it was the same as eating a wild caught fish, i only eat wild caught salmon and other fish and i don't buy frozen tilapia to eat myself, i buy it for my fish to eat and i have made a few fillets for myself. it's obviously not the most appetizing thing in the world, but it's not like you're eating their stomach contents, the sh*t they eat doesn't magically soak through the lining of the stomach and enter their flesh.

you are turning a thread on feeding tilapia to piranhas into a rant on the american diet.... if it bothers you that much, don't eat it.
[/quote]


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

wisco_pygo said:


> there is a large difference between a wild, ocean caught animal and one that is raised on a congested commercial fish farm. an ocean is a natural eco-stystem, there are plants and animals that eliminate other animals waste, naturally. on these fish farms, they have tilapia EAT LARGE AMOUNTS OF sh*t to clean up. that sh*t becomes the nourishment on their fillet. i read every label of every bit of food that i eat. americans wonder why they have health problems. its because they garbage food. a diet of fast food, food filled loaded w/ preservatives, food w/ artificial sweeters, colors and sodium....soda, and finally when we actually think we're eating healthy, really we're eating fish fillets that are nourished by POOP.


I don't think tilapia really eats the poop, take a look at the dirty job video and you can see how they feed those strip bass. all those uneaten food is what tilapia feeds on. 
I've seen my convicts sometimes might eat poop of other fish but as soon as those poop enter their mouths they spit it right out. they can tell the difference if something is eatable or uneatable. besides, even if they do eat poop, nutrition is nutrition, regardless in what form it came from. it's all in your head.

if follow your way of thinking then we really shouldn't eat anything because if you follow down to the bottom of the food chain the nutrition always come from some sorta of bio waste. (i.e. we eat beef, cow eats vegetation, vegetation gets nutrition from animal waste, same applies to seafood)


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

thats not what im saying at all. we should all eat fish fillets from fish that have been fed a natural diet. not a diet of POOP. if fish waste is used to nourish a fish, that waste becomes part of the fillet. do you want to eat fish that has eaten natural foods throughout its life or a eat a fish whose diet has consisted of eating other fish's sh*t?



jp80911 said:


> there is a large difference between a wild, ocean caught animal and one that is raised on a congested commercial fish farm. an ocean is a natural eco-stystem, there are plants and animals that eliminate other animals waste, naturally. on these fish farms, they have tilapia EAT LARGE AMOUNTS OF sh*t to clean up. that sh*t becomes the nourishment on their fillet. i read every label of every bit of food that i eat. americans wonder why they have health problems. its because they garbage food. a diet of fast food, food filled loaded w/ preservatives, food w/ artificial sweeters, colors and sodium....soda, and finally when we actually think we're eating healthy, really we're eating fish fillets that are nourished by POOP.


I don't think tilapia really eats the poop, take a look at the dirty job video and you can see how they feed those strip bass. all those uneaten food is what tilapia feeds on. 
I've seen my convicts sometimes might eat poop of other fish but as soon as those poop enter their mouths they spit it right out. they can tell the difference if something is eatable or uneatable. besides, even if they do eat poop, nutrition is nutrition, regardless in what form it came from. it's all in your head.

if follow your way of thinking then we really shouldn't eat anything because if you follow down to the bottom of the food chain the nutrition always come from some sorta of bio waste. (i.e. we eat beef, cow eats vegetation, vegetation gets nutrition from animal waste, same applies to seafood)
[/quote]


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

you can also get a big bag of talapia at sams club... or you can just get the bag they have also...


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

To end the argument over whether it matters if tilapia are wild caught or farm raised:

From Wikipedia:


> Most tilapia are omnivorous with a preference for aquatic vegetation and detritus.


They eat detritus no matter where they are. With this being said, get it whatever way is the cheapest.


----------

